

Why does this happen? differential equation struggle - yiransheng
http://imgur.com/hC3EE1f

======
zaptheimpaler
The two sides of the eqn have to be equal. Solving for m and n, you can see
m=n=-1 makes both sides equal so it is a valid solution

------
lutusp
If you want help with this problem, you'll need to post more than a small-
scale image with some red lines on it. Use this guide:

1\. Here's what I expected to happen:

2\. Here's what happened instead:

3\. Here's additional detail about how (1) and (2) differ:

